# Mahindra Max 28 won't start



## OafDawg (Nov 9, 2021)

Max 28 shuttle won't start. New battery early summer, new ground cable and all terminals clean. I was able to start it by jumping the solenoid terminals with a remote starter switch last month, but now it'll turn over but won't fire. There's no power coming to the two smaller wires, black and red, going to the solenoid/starter when turning the key. The NGK glow plug controller buzzed a few times, but now there's no noise coming from it. No dash lights. no headlights, turn signals, everything is dead. Main fuse is OK along with the solenoid fuse. Does the glow plug controller supply power to everything or does it just run the glow plugs? Any ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning OafDawg, welcome to the forum. 

The glow plug controller provides power to the glow plugs only. Do you have power to the keyswitch? If so, the problem is likely the switch is bad. It provides power to the dash lights, etc.


----------

